# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Drukkende pijn rond borst

## rob46

hallo sins enige jaren heb ik soms drukkende klemmnde pijn in borststreek nu hen ik laaste tijd erg veel strees gehad sins mne scheiding nu al maanden in rustig vaarwater gelukkig maar had dinsdagavond jl weer zo druk beklemend gevoel op de borst  :Mad:  dus huisartenpost gebelt
uitlegt
en die kwamen vertel dat ik dat meer had
weer opgehaalt door ambulance hartje filmje etc. gemaakt
weer niks te vinden helaas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  vonden ze maar iets wist ik teminste wat denk ik dan maar bloedruk in orde geen suiker ziekte ofzo alleen vam maagzuur aanvallen soms / 
wie herkent en weet raad of tips groetjes rob en vast bedankt :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rob,

Vervelend dat je deze klachten hebt zeg en dat ze niks kunnen vinden!  :Frown: 
Mijn ex-vriend had ook een stekend/drukkend gevoel rond zijn borst, bleek dat hij last had van chronische hyperventilatie welke hij krijgt door stress of als hij niet weet hoe hij met bepaalde gevoelens/gedachtes/situaties moet omgaan. Hij kreeg daarbij het advies om zijn vele bakken koffie en energiedrink te verminderen en veel meer sapjes, water of andere frisdranken te gaan drinken, want dat was ook een mede oorzaak.
Ik heb ook een link geonden met misschien handige informatie over pijn op de borst http://www.amphia.nl/Patienten/Ziekt...ctoris%29.aspx 
Ik hoop voor je dat je minder last hebt van je klachten, dat het beter met je gaat en dat je inmiddels weet waar jou klachten vandaan komen!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

